# Rare or AW ?



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I found this today and cant find a listing for a black AMX in my "bible", Bobs book. I havent seen a black AW/JL one either. He swears it isnt painted, but he isnt offering much info either. What do you pros think? 

Dana

http://cgi.ebay.com/1968-1970-Rambl...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

It could be a Ho-Models. He used to mold and sell bodies. Hewould mold in any color you wanted. The AMX is one of the bodies he did. Not sure from the Ebay pic.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

RRR also does an AMX and will cast it in black if requested. Hard to tell by the pic if the stripes are decal or painted on.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Isn't the car dark blue? It doesn't look black to me from the photo. I have a couple of general observations.

1) If I was trying to sell a true rare car, I would have more and better pictures. I would also have one of the underside of the body to show the glass and bumper attachments.
2) One guy bought 4 "Aurora T-Jets" from him in April and was happy with them. However, the buyer only has a 27 rating. All four of those auctions had a single out-of-focus picture.

Neither of these points instill my confidence in the seller.

Russ the Hutt :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

slotcarman12078 said:


> RRR also does an AMX and will cast it in black if requested. Hard to tell by the pic if the stripes are decal or painted on.


Good call Ujoe...I was leaning towards HO Detroit myself.

Hutts right.... make with some good pix dude!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

He can't make up his mind on the chassis either. It's an Aurora & Auto World/JL T-Jet Chassis... Aurora wheels on a JL??? AW is kinda sloppy with the stripes and on my test sample the stripes bleed onto the cowl. Also, the AMX emblem on the back pillar is a tempo on the AW version. The example he shows looks more Aurora-ish, or a resin copy of one. RRR, and HOD did put their initials under the hood. Not sure if HO Models does the same. I bet if someone asked him to look he won't be able to find a screwdriver!! :lol:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, here is the real deal. This is a very rare car owned by the late Johnny Cash, and He got it one piece at a time.....


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

I had a guru friend of mine also tell me that it could have been an HO Detroit also, because he had made black AMXs. I knew if the seller truly thought it was a rare car he would have had pictures in all angles including the inside also. And the blurryness just adds more of a bad taste in my mouth. Its like he is hiding something.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dyno said:


> I had a guru friend of mine also tell me that it could have been an HO Detroit also, because he had made black AMXs. I knew if the seller truly thought it was a rare car he would have had pictures in all angles including the inside also. *And the blurryness just adds more of a bad taste in my mouth. Its like he is hiding something*.


Or, he got a hold of Joez's old camera!!!! :tongue::jest::lol::woohoo::roll:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Or, he got a hold of Joez's old camera!!!! :tongue::jest::lol::woohoo::roll:


 Aaawe, c'MON! LOL


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Or, he got a hold of Joez's old camera!!!! :tongue::jest::lol::woohoo::roll:


Still LMAO! :lol::lol: rr


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Or, he got a hold of Joez's old camera!!!! :tongue::jest::lol::woohoo::roll:


That's too funny................sorry Joe.:freak:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I think you should be more upset with the almost $8 shipping charge.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> I think you should be more upset with the almost $8 shipping charge.


And media mail at that. You should get it in about 3 weeks.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Not quite..*



Dyno said:


> I found this today and cant find a listing for a black AMX in my "bible", Bobs book. I havent seen a black AW/JL one either. He swears it isnt painted, but he isnt offering much info either. What do you pros think?
> 
> Dana *snip*


The seller claims it is not a _repaint_ or is not _repainted._
Which is not to be confused with the original paint.... :freak:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

noddaz said:


> The seller claims it is not a _repaint_ or is not _repainted._
> Which is not to be confused with the original paint.... :freak:


Guess this will read better after a few beers! :freak: 

Good one Scott! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

So basically, it's painted but not repainted... or to put it another way... :freak: :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Looking like no amount of Beer can fix this.....blasphemy!

Say it aint so!!!!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

It's an H.O.D.I had one and they are perfect.All he has to do is remove the chassis and see HOD under the hood Another way of telling is if the stripes are perfect.Chris's cars were made better than Aurora.Tom


----------



## Dyno (Jan 26, 2009)

He just relisted this car and it is in fact an H.O.D. Someone asked him a question and he replied it has those letters underneath.


----------

